# ClipArtBoom.com Offers Family Mini Pack



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

ClipArtBoom.com offers professional ready-to-use artwork for four-color process digital decorating processes including direct to garment, sublimation printing, vinyl cutting and print and cut. 

The new Family Mini Pack makes it simple to provide premium graphics that allow you cash in on many great opportunities such as family reunions, vacations, holiday celebrations, genealogy conferences and similar events. 

The Family Pack contains 20 black-and-white and color interactive design templates and clip art files that can be mixed and matched to create production-ready art quickly and easily. Clip art and design templates are included in Adobe Illustrator (.ai) and .eps formats; design templates also come in CorelDRAW (.cdr). 

You also get the 22 fonts used in the design templates and two unique stick figure families with interchangeable heads and bodies. Templates span events from cookouts and cruises to Fourth of July and Christmas gatherings. And clip art images range from flowers and fireworks to banners and barbeques and even pets—from cats and dogs to birds, fish and turtles.

Family Mini Pack designs can be used for screen and direct-to-garment printing, heat transfers, sublimation, rhinestones and other types of apparel decoration. Everything is royalty free, with unlimited usage. Like all ClipArtBoom.com content, specific family-event art and designs can be purchased individually as well as in the pack. Check out this new targeted collection at 
Family Mini Pack - Clipartboom.com.

For more information, go to www.clipartboom.com; call (747) 777-2942, or email [email protected].


----------

